# Hempcy Seedbank



## skunk (Nov 25, 2006)

has anyone ordered from hempsy yet ? just sent $90 cash last week to them and $25 money order to doc chronic to compare services . and so far doc has sent me email to let me know they were sent out and nothing from hempcy yet?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2006)

Never heard of Hempcy but Doc is reliable in my experiences...and cheap!


----------



## skunk (Nov 25, 2006)

hempcy is supposed to grow their own dutch seeds and f-1 at that. so if they ever come in im gonna compare them to doc chronics (nirvana seeds).both of the white widow that im pretty familiar with and i also have my 12th generation ww seeds to compare . but im  still waiting to see if someone is exsperienced with hempcy since they have a 5 star rating somebody has had to order from them in the forum.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2006)

Ever get the hempsys'?!?


----------



## skunk (Nov 28, 2006)

not yet. but i did git docs 2 days ago and he sent me some sensistar x skunk instead of the masterkush x hindukush i thought that was cool of him even though i do not know which is better . but i do know ill probably just store them for a few years cause i know they cant touch the widow.


----------



## skunk (Nov 30, 2006)

i feel like a f----in idiot now . i just happen to look at another seedbank update and saw hempcy doesnt  take orders in the us. so since i sent them cash i probably gonna lose it. 90 dam dollars im pissed .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 1, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> i feel like a f----in idiot now . i just happen to look at another seedbank update and saw hempcy doesnt take orders in the us. so since i sent them cash i probably gonna lose it. 90 dam dollars im pissed .


*Damn Skunk that's a real bummer man. I would try and contact them and tell them your situation.  *


----------



## skunk (Dec 1, 2006)

i cant figure out how to i only see there order form. but then again im no computer whizz either . i would appreciate it if someone could help in doing so ,and just hope they would give me a little bit of remorse with having 5 kids5dogs and 1 cat to support lol. and yeah i forgot about the worse 1 , the wife. nah i dont want nobody to feel sorry for me that was totally my ignorance . but i would like some help contacting the to see if theyll reinburse me .


----------



## skunk (Dec 8, 2006)

have good news guys i finally recieved my seeds today from hempcy. took like 3 weeks but atleast they came, im very relieved 12 nice dark lookin seeds alot darker than the docs. that only means to me that they may be a little more mature and maybe have better chance of germinating.  anyways im a happy camper .


----------



## skunk (Dec 9, 2006)

anyways it might had to do somin with me telling them that i was in around 11 marijuana forums and we were having our own seedbank updates world wide and we were judging by the 15th of dec 2006 ,and so far at the time limit your company has not upheld its 5 star rating at fast delivery, so i personally at this time give you 0 stars for that and will rate the rest by the 15th of dec.2006. thank you for courtious responce. and guess what that was same day tbg ask me about it. i sent this off to them. 1 week later they came in. it may not have anything to do with it , they may just be slow  but they do specify they do not ship to the united states. (i typed this just in case my letter did  motivate them and give someone else an idea of what to do if they feel like they been hadd by a seedbank.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 9, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> anyways it might had to do somin with me telling them that i was in around 11 marijuana forums and we were having our own seedbank updates world wide and we were judging by the 15th of dec 2006 ,and so far at the time limit your company has not upheld its 5 star rating at fast delivery, so i personally at this time give you 0 stars for that and will rate the rest by the 15th of dec.2006. thank you for courtious responce. and guess what that was same day tbg ask me about it. i sent this off to them. 1 week later they came in. it may not have anything to do with it , they may just be slow but they do specify they do not ship to the united states. (i typed this just in case my letter did motivate them and give someone else an idea of what to do if they feel like they been hadd by a seedbank.


At least you got them! Thats the important thing!:headbang:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 10, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> anyways it might had to do somin with me telling them that i was in around 11 marijuana forums and we were having our own seedbank updates world wide and we were judging by the 15th of dec 2006 ,and so far at the time limit your company has not upheld its 5 star rating at fast delivery, so i personally at this time give you 0 stars for that and will rate the rest by the 15th of dec.2006. thank you for courtious responce. and guess what that was same day tbg ask me about it. i sent this off to them. 1 week later they came in. it may not have anything to do with it , they may just be slow but they do specify they do not ship to the united states. (i typed this just in case my letter did motivate them and give someone else an idea of what to do if they feel like they been hadd by a seedbank.


*That's great news skunk. Now let's get those babies growing.  *


----------



## skunk (Dec 10, 2006)

no room now dude. i have 10 of the nirvanas ww and 10 of dr.chronics lockdown#2 freebies from dr.chronics germinating and 4 in flower. and at the same time ive been exspanding my flower room 10xW 9XH 5XD  but will be through with that shorly. but i also have around 12 more of my wws in veg right now so 32 veg all together. i have to wait impatiently to germ these babies.


----------



## hemp (Feb 20, 2007)

i see you are a member of 11 forums. any chance you could post a blog about dutch-seeds.com. i sent them cash for 4 lots of seeds and they have never answered any emails since i sent the money and i have never received the seeds. i don't want anyone else being ripped off.

any comments of jack herer?



			
				skunk said:
			
		

> anyways it might had to do somin with me telling them that i was in around 11 marijuana forums and we were having our own seedbank updates world wide and we were judging by the 15th of dec 2006 ,and so far at the time limit your company has not upheld its 5 star rating at fast delivery, so i personally at this time give you 0 stars for that and will rate the rest by the 15th of dec.2006. thank you for courtious responce. and guess what that was same day tbg ask me about it. i sent this off to them. 1 week later they came in. it may not have anything to do with it , they may just be slow but they do specify they do not ship to the united states. (i typed this just in case my letter did motivate them and give someone else an idea of what to do if they feel like they been hadd by a seedbank.


----------



## skunk (Feb 21, 2007)

hello hemp. in reality i am in 4 forums and basically i just tried to intimidate hempcys into sending my seeds . but i can see what i can do, and you yourself could go to www.seedbankupdate.com. and check out ratings for future seeds.gl  and keep in touch.


----------



## hemp (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks dude, much appreciated



			
				skunk said:
			
		

> hello hemp. in reality i am in 4 forums and basically i just tried to intimidate hempcys into sending my seeds . but i can see what i can do, and you yourself could go to www.seedbankupdate.com. and check out ratings for future seeds.gl and keep in touch.


----------

